# WLAN-Router mit Designfehler im WPS erlauben Bruteforce-Angriffe



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu WLAN-Router mit Designfehler im WPS erlauben Bruteforce-Angriffe gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: WLAN-Router mit Designfehler im WPS erlauben Bruteforce-Angriffe


----------



## mochti01 (29. Dezember 2011)

WPS habe ich grundsätzlich aus, aus genau den oben genannten Gründen. Was nützt mir der Beste WPA2 Schlüssel, wenn ich ohne große Hürden über WPS reinkomme.


----------



## Blackshader01 (29. Dezember 2011)

lol ist das erste was ich mir nach neu kauf meines router abgeschaltet hatte


----------



## L.B. (29. Dezember 2011)

Gleich mal WPS deaktiviert. Braucht man sowieso nicht.


----------



## Jerlin (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde gut, dass darauf hingewiesen wird.

Ich selbst war kürzlich überascht, hatte mit einen neuen Router zugelegt und natürlich gleich das Wlan verschlüsselt, doch nach einem Firmwareupdate war mein Netzwerk wieder ungeschützt und ich wurde nicht darauf hingewiesen, dass meine persönlichen Einstellungen verworfen wurden...


----------



## Dark Hunter (29. Dezember 2011)

Kleiner Hinweis an den Autor:
Der Gute heißt Stefan nicht Sven, wie es in der Quellenangabe steht. Zudem ist er Österreicher.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (29. Dezember 2011)

> ... das binnen 90 Minuten und 10 Stunden einen Router knacken kann.



Also 11,5 Stunden?  Dann wohl doch eher 90 Minuten und 10 Sekunden, das würde auch zu den 5500 Sekunden passen, die kurz danach erwähnt werden.
Wobei die Formulierung schon was hat. "Junge, ich schaffe Skyrim in 3 Minuten! Und 40 Stunden." Da wird man wenigstens für eine Sekunde (oder Stunde?) für toll gehalten.


----------



## Bensen (29. Dezember 2011)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Also 11,5 Stunden?  Dann wohl doch eher 90 Minuten und 10 Sekunden, das würde auch zu den 5500 Sekunden passen, die kurz danach erwähnt werden.
> Wobei die Formulierung schon was hat. "Junge, ich schaffe Skyrim in 3 Minuten! Und 40 Stunden." Da wird man wenigstens für eine Sekunde (oder Stunde?) für toll gehalten.


 Binnen steht in diesem Zusammenhang für "zwischen", also ein Zeitraum von 90 Minuten bis 10 Stunden.


----------



## L.B. (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich vermute mal es soll "zwischen 90 Minuten und 10 Stunden" heißen, je nachdem wie schnell der richtige Key gefunden wird.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (29. Dezember 2011)

Ah, stimmt, das ist eine Möglichkeit, die mir gar nicht in den Sinn kam. Eine etwas unglückliche Formulierung. Bleibt aber so oder so ein überschaubarer Zeitraum.


----------



## dr.goodwill (29. Dezember 2011)

Und....  Schon immer ausgeschaltet...  

Kabel ist besse....


----------



## tolga9009 (29. Dezember 2011)

> Gleich mal WPS deaktiviert. Braucht man sowieso nicht.


So isses! Bei uns ist es so, dass wir sowieso noch einen MAC Filter dahintergeschaltet haben und alle Wireless-Geräte registriert haben (auch von Freunden). Wenn ein neuer Gast ins Netz möchte, braucht er erstmal das WPA2 Passwort und muss zusätzlich von uns im Router freigeschaltet werden. Ist zwar etwas komplizierter als WPS, aber definitiv sicherer und kontrollierter. Bzgl. WPS abschalten: wenn man sich bei der Router-Anschaffung etwas Gedanken gemacht hat, wird man höchstwahrscheinlich auch einen Router erwischt haben, der 3rd party firmwares erlaubt, wie z.B. DD-WRT oder Tomato. Und die können und unterstützen sowieso alles, auch das Abschalten von WPS ^^.


----------



## MG42 (29. Dezember 2011)

> Mit diesem Wissen wurde von Viehböck ein Bruteforce-Tool entwickelt, das binnen 90 Minuten und 10 Stunden einen Router knacken kann.


Wahrscheinlich eher Sekunden oder?

Was sollte das schon ausmachen? Dass ich mit entsprechendem Tool, ein bißchen Geduld in alle WLAN Netze in der Hauptstraße besichtigen  darf? Naja zum Glück ist son Feature nicht bei meinem Router bei.


----------



## Nasenbaer (29. Dezember 2011)

MG42 schrieb:


> Naja zum Glück ist son Feature nicht bei meinem Router bei.


 Das ist ja egal. Man muss es ja nicht nutzen, sondern einfach selbst die WLAN-Verschlüsselung einrichten. Und wer es nicht kann, der sollte auch keinen PC am Netz betreiben, da er mit Malware sicher auch nicht umzugehen weiß.


Andererseits sind manche sogar noch mit WEP oder mit komplett offenen WLANs unterwegs.


----------



## CiD (29. Dezember 2011)

Das beweist mal wieder, dass bei primärer "Benutzerfreundlichkeit (Einfachheit)" die "Sicherheit" zu kurz kommt...aber das wird ja schon seit "Dekaden" von erfahrenen Informatikern gepredigt (Usability vs. Security).
Was mich allerdings stutzig macht, wieso wird so ein Standard von der "Wi-Fi Alliance", die ja auch nicht ganz blöde sind, erst SO Unsicher eingeführt ?
Rätselhaft mir das ist! 

Wie gut das ich noch eine "alte" Fritzbox 7170 verwende, die unterstützt den Mist nicht!


----------



## |L1n3 (29. Dezember 2011)

CiD schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings stutzig macht, wieso wird so ein Standard von der "Wi-Fi Alliance", die ja auch nicht ganz blöde sind, erst SO Unsicher eingeführt ?
> Rätselhaft mir das ist!


Hm ich glaube nicht, dass das SOO im Standard definiert wurde...
also bzgl. rückmeldung ob 1ter oder 2ter teil der pin falsch und das mit der kontrollziffer

Da haben wohl die gemurkts die den standard umsetzen sollten ...
also das vermute ich! Alles andere wäre irgendwie suspekt


----------



## LordCama (29. Dezember 2011)

CiD schrieb:


> Wie gut das ich noch eine "alte" Fritzbox 7170 verwende, die unterstützt den Mist nicht!


 
wie gut das die 7390 erlaubt wps zu deaktivieren, ist es auch schon seit der erstinstallation


----------



## Bennz (29. Dezember 2011)

LordCama schrieb:


> wie gut das die 7390 erlaubt wps zu deaktivieren, ist es auch schon seit der erstinstallation


 
da lag ich wohl falsch.

xD ich hab mich jetzt mal eines besseren belehren lassen. Thanks guy


----------



## Torsley (30. Dezember 2011)

hab in meiner fritz box glaube ich noch nie wps angehabt.


----------



## Spinal (30. Dezember 2011)

MG42 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich eher Sekunden oder?
> 
> Was sollte das schon ausmachen? Dass ich mit entsprechendem Tool, ein bißchen Geduld in alle WLAN Netze in der Hauptstraße besichtigen  darf? Naja zum Glück ist son Feature nicht bei meinem Router bei.


 
Ne, wie in der News steht, braucht der Router recht lange für eine Antwort.
Ganz leicht lässt sich sowas aushebeln (wie bei vielen Routern üblich) dauert es bei mehrfachen Versuchen immer länger, bis man den Code neu eingeben kann. Wenn das später nur noch alle 2 Minuten geht lohnt sich der Angriff nicht mehr.
Abgesehen davon ist das schon eine blöde Sicherheitslücke, ist die Frage bei wievielen aktiven Routern das noch ein Problem ist. Ich vermute eh, die allerwenigsten Router werden gehackt.

bye
Spinal


----------



## rv112 (30. Dezember 2011)

Darum hab ich den Mist abgeschalten und mein Netz eh versteckt. Gäste haben über die Monowall einen HotSpot und gut ist.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich benutze das WPS eigentlich gern bei der Erstinstallation des Netzwerks. Dann alle mit MAC-Adresse versehen und Filter an. Fertig. Das WPS selbst ist nicht das Problem, sondern wie immer der Benutzer, der es nicht anständig sichert.


----------



## Snake7 (30. Dezember 2011)

Lustig wie hier viele meinen dass das wlan verstecken oder mac Filterung was bringt.
1. ist in 10 Sek ausgehebelt und 2. in paar min.
Es ist wie immer der Cocktail der den Geschmack ausma ht.


----------



## Spinal (30. Dezember 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich benutze das WPS eigentlich gern bei der Erstinstallation des Netzwerks. Dann alle mit MAC-Adresse versehen und Filter an. Fertig. Das WPS selbst ist nicht das Problem, sondern wie immer der Benutzer, der es nicht anständig sichert.


 
Das würde ich in diesem Fall nicht so sehen. Es ist doch oft der Fehler im Detail und hier ist die Pin die Schwachstelle. Wie soll ein normaler Nutzer auf die Idee kommen, dass die so schnell knackbar ist?
Auch damals bei WEP dachte man ja zunächst, es sei sicher.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2011)

Was ist denn bitte ein normaler User? Wer ein Auto kauf macht sich über Qualität und Kosten doch auch vorher schlau. Genau so macht man sich doch auch über so etwas schlau. Mir hat das auch der router selbst erklärt. Wenn ich da bin wo man einen Pin einstellen kann, gibt es auch die anderen Möglichkeiten. Alles erklärt in der Software selbst, oder im Handbuch.

Klar ist das nicht optimal gelöst, aber anschnallen, oder einen Führerschein machen muss man auch selbst.


----------



## qkn (30. Dezember 2011)

Es tut mir leid hier viele enttäuschen zu müssen aber MAC-Adressen zu filtern bringt rein garnichts. Man sieht bei jedem W-Lan Sniffer die MAC des AP und die des oder der Nutzer. Und man kann jede MAC-Adresse annehmen die man will, von daher total nutzlos.


----------



## Jimini (30. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt übrigens eine Software, welche einen beim Knacken eines WLAN via WPS unterstützt: WPS-Lücke: Reaver ermittelt WLAN-Passwort - Golem.de
WPS ist bei mir schon immer deaktiviert gewesen (ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich das unter Linux überhaupt gescheit nutzen kann), sollte dennoch jemand reinkommen, darf er sich freuen, dass sich der DHCP-Server bzw. die Firewall bei mir beschweren.

MfG Jimini


----------



## qkn (30. Dezember 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens eine Software, welche einen beim Knacken eines WLAN via WPS unterstützt: WPS-Lücke: Reaver ermittelt WLAN-Passwort - Golem.de
> WPS ist bei mir schon immer deaktiviert gewesen (ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich das unter Linux überhaupt gescheit nutzen kann), sollte dennoch jemand reinkommen, darf er sich freuen, dass sich der DHCP-Server bzw. die Firewall bei mir beschweren.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Allerdings finde ich es fraglich ob man so eine Software noch so verbreiten sollte...


----------



## Spinal (30. Dezember 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte ein normaler User? Wer ein Auto kauf macht sich über Qualität und Kosten doch auch vorher schlau. Genau so macht man sich doch auch über so etwas schlau. Mir hat das auch der router selbst erklärt. Wenn ich da bin wo man einen Pin einstellen kann, gibt es auch die anderen Möglichkeiten. Alles erklärt in der Software selbst, oder im Handbuch.
> 
> Klar ist das nicht optimal gelöst, aber anschnallen, oder einen Führerschein machen muss man auch selbst.


 
Das ist schon richtig, aber in diesem Fall ist es ja so, das WPS "als sicher gilt" und man darauf vertraut. Und wenn man nicht öfter mal eine Technik seite im Internet ansurft erfährt man auch nix über eventuelle Sicherheitslücken.
Beim Auto ganz ähnlich, du vertraust ja darauf das Gurt und Airbag dich schützen, wenn später rauskommt, der Airbag bläst sich nur halb auf kannst du dich vorher schlau machen wie du willst.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Jimini (30. Dezember 2011)

qkn schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich es fraglich ob man so eine Software noch so verbreiten sollte...


 Ich denke schon. Gäbe es keine Exploits, würden sich die Hersteller noch weniger um ihre Sicherheitslücken kümmern - so werden sie immerhin ein bisschen unter Druck gesetzt, ihre Firmwares gegebenenfalls zu patchen. Ich gehe aber ohnehin nicht davon aus, dass sowas jetzt in großem Stil ausgenutzt wird. Klar, die Möglichkeit ist da (und ich werde vielleicht auch mal schauen, ob die Netze hier im Haus sicher sind, falls nicht, weise ich diejenigen darauf hin), aber ich denke nicht, dass da jetzt jedes WLAN mit aktiviertem WPS unmittelbar gefährdet ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## tolga9009 (31. Dezember 2011)

> Lustig wie hier viele meinen dass das wlan verstecken oder mac Filterung was bringt.
> 1. ist in 10 Sek ausgehebelt und 2. in paar min.
> Es ist wie immer der Cocktail der den Geschmack ausma ht.





> Und man kann jede MAC-Adresse annehmen die man will, von daher total nutzlos.


Also OK, wenn sich einer die Mühe macht vor meiner Haustür (in einem Kaff) den WPA2-Schlüssel meines Routers zu knacken und die MAC-Filterung zu umgehen, der darf gerne auch über mein Inet surfen. Wenn er klingelt, kriegt er auch einen Kaffee dazu... Mehr als WPA2 mit zugeschaltetem MAC-Filter kann ich nicht machen, sry.


----------



## Jimini (31. Dezember 2011)

tolga9009 schrieb:


> Also OK, wenn sich einer die Mühe macht vor meiner Haustür (in einem Kaff) den WPA2-Schlüssel meines Routers zu knacken und die MAC-Filterung zu umgehen, der darf gerne auch über mein Inet surfen. Wenn er klingelt, kriegt er auch einen Kaffee dazu... Mehr als WPA2 mit zugeschaltetem MAC-Filter kann ich nicht machen, sry.


 Es ist ja nicht so, dass ein MAC-Filter sinnlos wäre. Er ist nur kein Allheilmittel, sondern erschwert den Zugang nur ein wenig. Deaktiviertes WPS und eine WPA2-Verschlüsselung mit einem starken Schlüssel sind immer noch als effektive Sicherungsmaßnahmen anzusehen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## qkn (31. Dezember 2011)

tolga9009 schrieb:


> Also OK, wenn sich einer die Mühe macht vor meiner Haustür (in einem Kaff) den WPA2-Schlüssel meines Routers zu knacken und die MAC-Filterung zu umgehen, der darf gerne auch über mein Inet surfen. Wenn er klingelt, kriegt er auch einen Kaffee dazu... Mehr als WPA2 mit zugeschaltetem MAC-Filter kann ich nicht machen, sry.


 
Es ging eher darum das MAC-Filterung total sinnlos ist. Wer dein WPA2 knackt der kann auch eine MAC-Adresse faken. Es macht dir eher mehr Arbeit als das es in irgendeiner Form Sicherheit bringt. Besser ist da ein starkes Passwort. Niemals eins nehmen das in einem Wörterbuch vorkommt


----------



## Cleriker (31. Dezember 2011)

Naja, der Mac-Filter ist natürlich kein allheilmittel, nur eine weitere Prise Salz in der Suppe.

Mein Passwort hat die maximal mögliche Länge von 63 zufälligen Zeichen, inklusive Zahlen und Sonderzeichen. Das wird regelmäßig geändert und dazu kommt dann der Mac-filter.
Mehr weiß ich nicht und kann ich nicht. 

Eigentlich brauch ich nicht mal irgendeine Sicherung, da der nächste Nachbar 400m weit weg wohnt und unsere Einfahrt schon 200m lang ist. Ich sehe jeden, der hier kommt.


----------



## Festplatte (31. Dezember 2011)

Boa, du hast ne 200 Meter Einfahrt?!


----------



## Someguy123 (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich habs am Tag des Routerkaufs gesehen, versucht, es hat nicht funktioniert, also ausgemacht 
Gut, dass ich sowieso fast alles auf Cat6 umgestellt hab. Nur Laptop mit Kabel ist trotzdem nicht so das wahre , deswegen noch WLAN. WPA2 mit 10 Zeichen, einem Sonderzeichen reicht für meine Begriffe, zumal das WLAN die meiste Zeit eh nicht angeschaltet ist. Wie oben bereits gesagt, wer sich dann noch die Mühe macht hierher zu gurken und mein WLAN zu hacken, der soll doch über mein WLAN surfen...


----------



## Spinal (31. Dezember 2011)

Für mich wäre das Wichtigste, dass ich rechtlich abgesichert bin, falls wirklich jemand über meinen Anschluss Schindluder treibt. Ich habe ein ca. 30 Zeichen langes WPA2 Passwort mit Buchstaben und Zahlen. Ich denke das ist okay so. Und um einen WPA2 Router zu hacken muss man schon einigen Aufwand betreiben, vermutlich ist es sehr sehr selten das dies überhaupt jemand macht und schafft.
Ist es überhaupt schon gelungen? Ich habe nur mal von einem Erfolg gelesen, bei dem aber das Passwort nicht zu lang sein darf (ca. 6 Zeichen).

bye
Spinal


----------



## qkn (1. Januar 2012)

Spinal schrieb:


> Für mich wäre das Wichtigste, dass ich rechtlich abgesichert bin, falls wirklich jemand über meinen Anschluss Schindluder treibt. Ich habe ein ca. 30 Zeichen langes WPA2 Passwort mit Buchstaben und Zahlen. Ich denke das ist okay so. Und um einen WPA2 Router zu hacken muss man schon einigen Aufwand betreiben, vermutlich ist es sehr sehr selten das dies überhaupt jemand macht und schafft.
> Ist es überhaupt schon gelungen? Ich habe nur mal von einem Erfolg gelesen, bei dem aber das Passwort nicht zu lang sein darf (ca. 6 Zeichen).
> 
> bye
> Spinal



WPA 2 ist prinzipiell relativ leicht zu knacken, zumindest wenn du ein Passwort hast das in einem Wörterbuch vorkommt dann dauert das knacken ca. 5 Minuten. Wenn überhaupt. Allerdings ist es mit einem 30 Zeichen langen Passwort schon wesentlich schwieriger und langwieriger. Wenn man es überhaupt schafft (viell. mit Rainbow-Tables). 
Du brauchst dir aber keine Sorgen machen du bist rechtlich abgesichert sobald du eine Verschlüsselung verwendest. Die länge / Art des Passworts ist egal.


----------



## Spinal (1. Januar 2012)

Ich würde eher sagen WPA2 ist prinzipiell nicht leicht zu knacken, es sei denn man hat ein schwaches Passwort. Ein schwaches Passwort hat doch ansich nichts mit der Sicherheit der Verschlüsselungstechnik zu tun. Bei WEP ist es ja möglich durch das aufzeichnen und analysieren von Paketen den Key rauszufinden. Bei WPS ist auch durch einen Designfehler recht einfach die Pin zu knacken. WPA2 hat meines Wissens nach kein solchen Mangel, wer natürlich "god" als Passwort nutzt, ist selber schuld 

Oder gibt es inzwischen auch bei WPA2 solche Möglichkeiten?

bye
Spinal


----------



## Vicom (1. Januar 2012)

Sicherlich auch eine WPA2 Verschlüsselung kann durch Strafverfolgungsbehörden entschlüsselt werden. Egal wie lang das Passwort ist welches gewählt wird. Für unsere Bundesspione ist doch auch eine kabelgebundene Verbindung kein Hindernis mehr wenn die Vorratsdatenspeicherung wieder aktiv ist. Ganz zu schweigen von den Bundestrojanern.


----------



## Jimini (1. Januar 2012)

Vicom schrieb:


> Sicherlich auch eine WPA2 Verschlüsselung kann durch Strafverfolgungsbehörden entschlüsselt werden. Egal wie lang das Passwort ist welches gewählt wird. Für unsere Bundesspione ist doch auch eine kabelgebundene Verbindung kein Hindernis mehr wenn die Vorratsdatenspeicherung wieder aktiv ist. Ganz zu schweigen von den Bundestrojanern.


 Das gilt nicht nur für staatliche Stellen, sondern kann ruhig pauschalisiert werden, da kein System unknackbar oder absolut sicher ist. Über den Bundestrojaner hingegen wage ich leise zu kichern.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Vicom (1. Januar 2012)

Richtig ! Aber man kann es diesen Leuten so schwer wie möglich machen in dem man kein Wlan nutzt. Wer glaubt, daß irgendeine Verschlüsselung "sicher" ist, der ist von jeglicher Realität abgeschnitten (ob mit oder ohne WPS).


----------



## Jimini (1. Januar 2012)

Vicom schrieb:


> Richtig ! Aber man kann es diesen Leuten so schwer wie möglich machen in dem man kein Wlan nutzt. Wer glaubt, daß irgendeine Verschlüsselung "sicher" ist, der ist von jeglicher Realität abgeschnitten (ob mit oder ohne WPS).


 Auch wenn ich ein absoluter Kabelfan bin (billiger, sicherer, störungsunempfindlicher, kompatibler, schneller), so muss man natürlich letztendlich abwägen, was einem wichtiger ist - die Sicherheit oder der Komfort. Ich gehe, um kein Kabel quer durch die Wohnung legen zu müssen, das (vergleichsweise geringe) Risiko ein, um dafür das Notebook im Bett nutzen oder mit dem Handy übers WLAN online gehen zu können.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Vicom (1. Januar 2012)

Habe Kabel in alle Räume verlegt (außer Bad). Dies würde ich auch in jeder neuen Wohnung wieder verlegen. Natürlich ist es jedem/jeder selbst überlassen was er/sie tut. Ich frage mich, ob unsere Landesbeauftragten für Datenschutz darüber informiert sind, welche Risiken eine Wlan-Verbindung wirklich darstellen. Meine Vermutung ist, daß unsere Politiker die kabellose Informationsübertragung fördern, damit mehr Möglichkeiten der Überwachung bestehen. Aber vielleicht sehe ich das ja auch zu schwarz.


----------



## CiD (1. Januar 2012)

Vicom schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob unsere  Landesbeauftragten für Datenschutz darüber informiert sind, welche  Risiken eine Wlan-Verbindung wirklich darstellen.


Du verpauschalisierst das ganze aber auch zu sehr, finde ich.
 Wer  ein unlogischen WPA2 Schlüssel mit um die 20-30 Zeichen (Buchstaben +  Zahlen + groß u. klein geschrieben + Sonderzeichen) verwendet, das ganze evtl.  ohne WPS (Grund: siehe Artikel), der ist schon ehr auf der sicheren  Seite.
Um das zu knacken braucht man schon ein paar Fachkenntnisse und die  Technische Ausrüstung, muss sich in der Unmittelbaren  Umgebung/Reichweite aufhalten und viel Geduld mitbringen. Wer bitte  stellt sich schon bei jemanden mit einem WLAN-Netzwerk vor die Tür und  versucht dort Wochenlang (wenn nicht sogar Monate) den WPA2 Schlüssel zu  hacken ?

Mal etwas zu den Risiken:
Schau mal wie lange es gedauert hat, bis jemand den Aufwand getrieben hat um nachzuweisen das der 2007 eingeführte WPS Standard bzw. dessen Implementierung, bei einigen Providergeräten, Sicherheitsmängel aufweist ? Heute haben wir 2012...also 4-5 Jahre. Wenn WLAN doch so Risikoreich wäre, hatten doch noch viel mehr Meldungen in der Presse die Runde gemacht.



Vicom schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist,  daß unsere Politiker die kabellose Informationsübertragung fördern,  damit mehr Möglichkeiten der Überwachung bestehen. Aber vielleicht sehe  ich das ja auch zu schwarz.


Ich tendiere auch ehr dahin, dass du die Sache viel zu schwarz siehst. Du bist ja schließlich nicht Staatsfeind Nummer 1, der sich darüber sorgen machen müsste, dass sein Privates WLAN-Netzwerk von der Bundespolizeit überwacht oder Infiltriert werden muss. Ohne Richterliche Genehmigung passiert das sowieso nicht.
Außerdem, warum sollte die kabellose Informationsübertragung nicht gefördert werden ? Ist doch eine tolle Sache und wird in Zukunft sicher noch weiter entwickelt. Da wird es mit Sicherheit noch den einen oder anderen Standard geben, der evtl auch etwas mehr Sicherheit mitbringt.

Natürlich ist es jedem seine Sache wie und was, Netzwerke über Kabel sind wesentlich Fehlerresistenter, Verbindungsstabiler (habe meinen Hauptrechner auch per Kabel am Router, alles andere bewegliche wie Handy, Notebook u. Tablet ist aber per WLAN am Netzwerk, statisch natürlich u. ohne DHCP) und Sicherer, jedenfalls auf kurze überschaubare Distanz.


----------



## Vicom (1. Januar 2012)

CiD schrieb:


> Wer  ein unlogischen WPA2 Schlüssel mit um die 20-30 Zeichen (Buchstaben +  Zahlen + groß u. klein geschrieben + Sonderzeichen) verwendet, das ganze evtl.  ohne WPS (Grund: siehe Artikel), der ist schon ehr auf der sicheren  Seite.
> Um das zu knacken braucht man schon ein paar Fachkenntnisse und die  Technische Ausrüstung, muss sich in der Unmittelbaren  Umgebung/Reichweite aufhalten und viel Geduld mitbringen. Wer bitte  stellt sich schon bei jemanden mit einem WLAN-Netzwerk vor die Tür und  versucht dort Wochenlang (wenn nicht sogar Monate) den WPA2 Schlüssel zu  hacken ?


 
Glaubst Du wirklich die Strafverfolgungsbehörden würden ein WPA2-Schlüssel hacken ? Zu sowas sind die erstens gar nicht im Stande und zweitens haben die andere Möglichkeiten. Bestes Beispiel ist Truecrypt.
Dies ist ein einigermaßen gutes Verschlüsselungsprogramm welches aber für die Behörden kein Hindernis darstellen (siehe Wikipedia). 
Einen WPA2-Schlüssel werden die daher auch ohne Hacken und großen Aufwand entschlüsseln können.



CiD schrieb:


> Ich tendiere auch ehr dahin, dass du die Sache viel zu schwarz siehst.  Du bist ja schließlich nicht Staatsfeind Nummer 1, der sich darüber  sorgen machen müsste, dass sein Privates WLAN-Netzwerk von der  Bundespolizeit überwacht oder Infiltriert werden muss. Ohne Richterliche  Genehmigung passiert das sowieso nicht.



Du glaubst gar nicht wie schnell Du in so eine Lage geraten kannst. Es braucht nur eine Anzeige mit Deiner IP-Adresse und Behauptungen und ein paar Wochen später hast Du eine Hausdurchsuchung. Dann denkst Du womöglich auch Du wärst Staatsfeind Nr.1 

Die richterliche Genehmigung bekommen die doch mit Links. Wenn Gefahr besteht, daß Daten in der Zwischenzeit gelöscht werden könnten, so unterschreiben die meisten Richter die Genehmigung. Die Staatsanwaltschaft macht da keinen Unterschied ob Du Staatsfreund Nr. 232323334 oder Staatsfeind Nr.1 bist.

PS: Wer schonmal eine unberechtigte und unrechtliche Hausdurchsuchung hatte, der weiß wovon ich spreche.


----------



## Jimini (1. Januar 2012)

Ich sehe mich irgendwo zwischen euch. Ich sehe mich zwar nicht als Staatsfeind oder als "unmittelbar gefährdet" an, möchte aber schlichtweg die Möglichkeiten so gering wie möglich halten. Auch weil ich die Meinung teile, dass man ruckzuck ins Suchraster geraten kann, ohne sich selbst direkt verdächtig gemacht zu haben.

Was TrueCrypt angeht: dass hiermit verschlüsselte Datenträger scheinbar so leicht entschlüsselbar sind, ist mir ehrlich gesagt neu. Ordentlich verschlüsselte Datenträger sind nach wie vor als relativ sehr sicher anzusehen - erst im letzten Jahr las ich von einem mexikanischen Banker, dessen Festplatte vom FBI untersucht wurde, die Untersuchung wurde nach gar nicht mal so langer Zeit erfolglos abgebrochen, da die Verschlüsselung zu stark war, um in naher Zeit geknackt zu werden. Zwar wurden gerade für den populären Standard AES immer wieder neue Angriffsszenarien vorgestellt, die die Anzahl der nötigen Versuche deutlich verringerten, aber mehr als eine Million Jahre beim heutigen Stand der Technik sind in meinen Augen noch als hinreichend langer Zeitraum zu bezeichnen, um sich in relativer Sicherheit zu wiegen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Vicom (1. Januar 2012)

Ich wußte dies auch nicht, aber irgendwie müssen die Beamten ja an die verschlüsselten Daten kommen wenn die Festplatte verschlüsselt ist:

TrueCrypt

Die Software hierfür kommt direkt vom Hersteller speziell für Behörden:

Es existiert ein Angriffsszenario, das zur Erlangung des geheimen TrueCrypt-Passworts führen kann.[11] Voraussetzung ist ein gerade laufendes System mit gemountetem TrueCrypt Volume. [12] (Es existiert dasselbe Angriffsszenario auch für Microsofts BitLocker-Verschlüsselung.) In diesem Zustand kann bei Vorhandensein eines FireWire-Anschlusses  mit einer speziellen Software über die FireWire-Verbindung der Inhalt  des Arbeitsspeichers kopiert werden. Dieses Speicherabbild kann danach  mit der Angriffssoftware durchsucht und das Passwort extrahiert werden.  Damit kann schließlich vom Angreifer das TrueCrypt-Volume gemountet und  gelesen werden. Der Hersteller bietet die Software außer für Behörden  auch für Privatdetektive an. [


----------



## Jimini (1. Januar 2012)

Das ist in meinen Augen vernachlässigbar, da hierzu der Rechner laufen muss - und ein laufender Rechner mit gemounteten verschlüsselten Volumes ist nunmal keine abgesicherte Geschichte. Sollte man etwas verstecken wollen (nicht müssen!) und die Polizei klingelt an der Tür, so findet sich sicherlich eine Möglichkeit, schnell den Rechner auszuschalten, und sei es das Ziehen des Steckers. Mögliche Einfallstore sehe ich da eher beim Betriebssystem und der Anwendungssoftware.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Vicom (1. Januar 2012)

Sollte der Rechner laufen, darfst Du nicht mehr dran sobald die Beamten in der Wohnung sind. Die Tatsache, daß der Hersteller derartige Software zur Verfügung stellt, sollte nachdenklich machen. Wenn der Hersteller aus Deutschland ist, so ist er gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet den Behörden bei Ermittlungen zu helfen. Sicherlich hat der Hersteller der Verschlüsselungssoftware weitere Möglichkeiten hierzu, welche uns nicht bekannt sind. Also ganz so unerheblich finde ich dies nicht.


----------



## Jimini (1. Januar 2012)

Vicom schrieb:


> Sollte der Rechner laufen, darfst Du nicht mehr dran sobald die Beamten in der Wohnung sind. Die Tatsache, daß der Hersteller derartige Software zur Verfügung stellt, sollte nachdenklich machen. Wenn der Hersteller aus Deutschland ist, so ist er gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet den Behörden bei Ermittlungen zu helfen. Sicherlich hat der Hersteller der Verschlüsselungssoftware weitere Möglichkeiten hierzu, welche uns nicht bekannt sind. Also ganz so unerheblich finde ich dies nicht.


Klar, sobald die in der Wohnung sind, wirds natürlich schwieriger. Aber dann holt man sich einen Anwalt dazu, der - wenn er ein bisschen auf Draht ist - die Beamten ablenkt. 
Natürlich finde ich diese Art vorauseilenden Gehorsams des Herstellers von TrueCrypt auch nicht in Ordnung, aber man muss ja nicht zwingend TrueCrypt einsetzen, es gibt genügend Alternativen. Oder - und das wäre sicherlich die einfachste Lösung - man deaktiviert einfach den (meist ohnehin nicht genutzten) Firewire-Port.

MfG Jimini


----------



## qkn (1. Januar 2012)

Leute kommt mal herunter, ihr habt zuviele Agentenfilme gesehen. Meint  ihr die stellen für irgendeinen kleinen "Raubkopierer" einen  IT-Spezialisten an? Die kommen nur in schweren Fällen mit einer  Hausdurchsuchung, und selbst dann bauen die das Teil ab und schicken das  an die IT. Die werden sicher nicht tagelang versuchen wegen solcher Kleinigkeiten ein Passwort zu knacken. Das steht doch garnicht im Verhältnis.



Spinal schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen WPA2 ist prinzipiell nicht leicht zu knacken, es sei denn man hat ein schwaches Passwort. Ein schwaches Passwort hat doch ansich nichts mit der Sicherheit der Verschlüsselungstechnik zu tun. Bei WEP ist es ja möglich durch das aufzeichnen und analysieren von Paketen den Key rauszufinden. Bei WPS ist auch durch einen Designfehler recht einfach die Pin zu knacken. WPA2 hat meines Wissens nach kein solchen Mangel, wer natürlich "god" als Passwort nutzt, ist selber schuld
> 
> Oder gibt es inzwischen auch bei WPA2 solche Möglichkeiten?
> 
> ...



Man braucht nur einen Handshake zwischen dem AP und dem Clienten. Danach lässt man ein Wörterbuch drüberlaufen und wenn das Passwort in dem Wörterbuch vorkommt hat man den WPA key. das sind 2-10 Minuten jeh nach Rechenpower und größe des Wörterbuches. Aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe. Solange man ein Passwort wie SAD903j2q5*-35sd verwendet sollte man sich keine sorgen machen.

- qkn


----------



## Vicom (1. Januar 2012)

@ qkn: Klar machen die das. Das haben die bei mir auch getan und ich schau mir keine Agentenfilme an.
Das BKA hat dafür ihre IT-Spezialisten (wenn man es Spezialisten nennen darf). Die haben meine Rechner mit spezieller Forensik-Software untersucht.

Außerdem ist nicht die Rede vom Hacken der Behörden, sondern das Auslesen und Entschlüsseln der WPA-Daten via spezieller Software welche vom Hersteller den Behörden für Überwachungsmaßnahmen zur Verfügung gestellt wird (so wie bei Truecrypt).


----------



## Vicom (1. Januar 2012)

@Jimini:

Stimmt schon. Aber das war nur ein Beispiel. Ich kann mir aber durchaus  vorstellen, daß Die Behören auch so eine Software besitzen um eine  WPA2-Übertragung auszulesen. Das wäre doch bequemer für die Beamten als  eine Haus- oder Wohnungsdurchsuchung.

Die WPA2-Verschlüsselung findet doch im Router statt. Somit könnten die  deutschen Hersteller dieser Wlan-Router herangezogen werden, wenn sie  dies nicht schon sind. Ein Netzbetreiber ist schließlich auch  verpflichtet Abhörmaßnahmen für die Behörden einzuleiten


----------



## Jimini (1. Januar 2012)

qkn schrieb:


> Leute kommt mal herunter, ihr habt zuviele Agentenfilme gesehen. Meint  ihr die stellen für irgendeinen kleinen "Raubkopierer" einen  IT-Spezialisten an? Die kommen nur in schweren Fällen mit einer  Hausdurchsuchung, und selbst dann bauen die das Teil ab und schicken das  an die IT. Die werden sicher nicht tagelang versuchen wegen solcher Kleinigkeiten ein Passwort zu knacken. Das steht doch garnicht im Verhältnis.


 Es mag abgedreht klingen, ich habe bei sowas aber immer Hausdurchsuchungen bei offensichtlich Unschuldigen | Telepolis im Hinterkopf.
Es reicht letztendlich also, einfach Pech zu haben, um "Opfer" einer Durchsuchung zu werden. Und so oder so wird man, wenn erstmal ein Verdacht besteht, große Probleme haben, seine(n) Rechner in annehmbarer Zeit zurückzubekommen. Oftmals lagern die die Kisten monatelang, ohne dass etwas passiert.

MfG Jimini


----------



## qkn (1. Januar 2012)

Vicom schrieb:


> @ qkn: Klar machen die das. Das haben die bei mir auch getan und ich schau mir keine Agentenfilme an.
> Das BKA hat dafür ihre IT-Spezialisten (wenn man es Spezialisten nennen darf). Die haben meine Rechner mit spezieller Forensik-Software untersucht.
> 
> Außerdem ist nicht die Rede vom Hacken der Behörden, sondern das Auslesen und Entschlüsseln der WPA-Daten via spezieller Software welche vom Hersteller den Behörden für Überwachungsmaßnahmen zur Verfügung gestellt wird (so wie bei Truecrypt).



Wenn es eine Generalschlüssel für WPA gäbe wäre der bekannt, da das Verfahren ja bekannt ist, wie kommst du darauf das soetwas existiert?

Und hast du mal nen link zu deinen Vorwürfen bzgl. Truecrypt?

Achja und nur so aus Interesse, warum waren die denn bei dir, wie lautete die Anklage? Wenn du das nicht sagen willst versteh ich das, falls doch kannst du ja eine PN schicken.

- qkn


----------



## Vicom (1. Januar 2012)

Den Link für Truecrypt ist in einer meiner letzten Nachrichten enthalten. Aber hier nochmal für Dich:

TrueCrypt

Kein Generalschlüssel, sondern Software. Sowas ist auch seit langem bekannt, nur nicht für WPA2. Aber das würde auch so schnell nicht publik werden. Die Truecrypt Software ist schließlich auch nur für Behörden und Sicherheitsleute.

Die haben meinen Rechner mitgenommen, weil ich angeblich auf einem privatem fremden Rechner gewesen wäre und fremde Daten gelesen hätte. Der Besitzer des anderen Rechners hatte eine normale Anzeige bei der Polizei aufgegeben. Es ging nicht um Urheberrecht sondern um "Ausspähen von Daten".

Es hatte sich später rausgestellt, daß die IP-Adresse in der Anzeige falsch aufgenommen wurde. Somit wurde erstmal meine Wohnung durchsucht bis ich Akteneinsicht durch einen Anwalt bekam und mich rechtfertigen konnte. Meine zwei Rechner bekam ich nach einem halben Jahr zurück. Ich wurde aber zu jedem Zeitpunkt wie ein Schwerkrimineller behandelt.


----------



## Spinal (2. Januar 2012)

Also erstmal mein Beileid zu diesem Ereignis. hast du denn eine Entschädigung bekommen?

Aber die TrueCrypt Geschichte (habe den Wiki Artikel nur Überflogen) geht nur wenn der Rechner eingeschaltet und das Volume gemountet ist. Wenn es gemountet ist, braucht man den Schlüssel ja erstmal nicht. Oder liege ich da falsch?

bye
Spinal


----------



## Jimini (2. Januar 2012)

Spinal schrieb:


> Aber die TrueCrypt Geschichte (habe den Wiki Artikel nur Überflogen) geht nur wenn der Rechner eingeschaltet und das Volume gemountet ist. Wenn es gemountet ist, braucht man den Schlüssel ja erstmal nicht. Oder liege ich da falsch?


 Nein, das hast du richtig verstanden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## qkn (2. Januar 2012)

Vicom schrieb:


> Den Link für Truecrypt ist in einer meiner letzten Nachrichten enthalten. Aber hier nochmal für Dich:
> 
> TrueCrypt
> 
> ...



Naja aus einer laufenden Maschine Passwörter auszulesen ist nichts neues. Das sehe ich nicht als Sicherheitslücke von TC an, sondern das muss man einfach als gegeben hinnehmen. Es gibt immer irgendwo ein Schlufploch. Die Software für WPA2 macht nichts anderes als Bruteforce und wie schon geschrieben mit einem sicheren Passwort muss man sich davor nicht fürchten (zumindest noch nicht). Der Verschlüsselungsalgorhytmus von WPA2 ist öffentlich und bekannt. Es wäre längst jemand aufgefallen wenn es eine universelle Methode gäbe um WPA2 Passwörter zu knacken.


----------



## Vicom (2. Januar 2012)

Nein, eine Entschädigung habe ich nicht bekommen. Aber ich weiß seitdem, daß es mich immer wieder treffen kann. Daher habe ich meine Festplatte mit Truecrypt verschlüsselt und mußte feststellen, daß der Hersteller eine Software für Behörden zur Verfügung stellt welches das Auslesen der Passwörter erlaubt.

Da die Hersteller in Deutschland dazu verpflichtet sind bei behördlichen Ermittlungen Auskunft zu erteilen, werden es womöglich noch andere Möglichkeiten geben als offiziell bekannt ist. Das mit Truecrypt ist nur als Beispiel zu sehen. Um WPA2 zu entschlüsseln könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß den Behörden auch eine Software hierzu zur Verfügung gestellt wurde.

Abgesehen davon, gibt es bereits Anleitungen von Hacks zu WPA2 im Internet. Diese haben aber ganz und gar nichts mit behördlichen Ermittlungen zu tun (nur um das vorweg zu nehmen).


----------



## Spinal (2. Januar 2012)

Das ist bitter. Aber die Software von der du sprichst, funktioniert offenbar nur bei gemountetem Volume. Also wenn dein Rechner ausgeschaltet ist, sollte es sicher sein.
Auch wenn Hersteller verpflichtet sind Auskunft zu geben, müssen sie nicht deine Passwörter (auch über eine "Knack" Software) rausgeben. Der Quellcode von Truecrypt liegt vor, wenn es also ein Hintertürchen gäbe, so wäre das längst bekannt.
Ebenso WPA2 und andere Verschlüsselungen, da gibt es keine Software die man startet und dann das Passwort ausspuckt. Angriffszenarien für WPA gibt es, aber die Passwörter werden unterm Strich dann alle per Brute Force ermittelt, was nicht praktikabel ist.

Btw. gab es doch auch letztes Jahr einen Kindermörder, dessen Festplatte verschlüsselt ist. Da habe ich in den Nachrichten auch gehört, dass die Behörden dem Mann das Passwort entlocken wollen, da das Entschlüsseln mehrere Jahre dauern könnte/würde. Also ganz so einfach ist das alles nicht.

Also ich finde, man sollte unbedingt differenzieren.
WPS und WEP haben Designfehler die einen Angriff deutlich erleichtern
WPA2 ist mit einem guten Passwort sehr sicher
Truecrypt ist ebenso sicher, wenn das Passwort stark ist und das Laufwerk nicht gemounted ist.

Die meißten (auch hier genannten) Möglichkeiten des knackens eines Passwortes beziehen sich ja hier mehr oder minder auf Brute Force Attacken. Das funktioniert ja praktisch fast immer, ist aber sehr aufwändig (gutes Passwort vorrausgesetzt).



Jimini schrieb:


> Es mag abgedreht klingen, ich habe bei sowas aber immer Hausdurchsuchungen bei offensichtlich Unschuldigen | Telepolis im Hinterkopf.
> Es reicht letztendlich also, einfach Pech zu haben, um "Opfer" einer  Durchsuchung zu werden. Und so oder so wird man, wenn erstmal ein  Verdacht besteht, große Probleme haben, seine(n) Rechner in annehmbarer  Zeit zurückzubekommen. Oftmals lagern die die Kisten monatelang, ohne  dass etwas passiert.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Habe mir den Bericht durchgelesen. Allerdings die Vorwürfe in kleine Behältnisse würden keine USB Sticks passen ist schlicht falsch. Es gibt schon seit Jahren winzig kleine USB Sticks 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem könnte man auch SD Karten oder gar Micro SD Karten nutzen. Auch den Vergleich mit einem sexuellen Übergriff finde ich unangebracht. Insgesamt für meinen Geschmack etwas zu einseitig, aber ich finde den Bericht dennoch gut, besonders weil sich kaum jemand damit auseinandersetzt. Und ich denke, wenn einem so etwas passiert ist man auch auf Lebzeiten gebrandmarkt.

bye
Spinal


----------



## INU.ID (2. Januar 2012)

Wer seine sensiblen/privaten Daten "sicher" vor fremden Augen schützen möchte/muß, der sollte sich mal "Free Compusec" anschauen.



> Es gibt bei FREE CompuSec *keine Backdoor* und auch *keine Möglichkeit der  Manipulation in einem verschlüsselten System*. Weder Veränderung des MBR,  noch Trojaner noch spezielle Programme zur Aufzeichnung der  Tastatureingabe (letztere zwei funktionieren übrigens nur wenn das  Betriebssystem bereits gestartet ist) können die Sicherheitslösung  aushebeln. *Wenn die Sicherheitsdatei nicht extern gesichert wurde* und  auf dem verschlüsselten Rechner liegt, *kann auch der Hersteller nicht  mehr helfen*.


Quelle: Free CompuSec

Hersteller: CE-Infosys: Die Encryption Company

Danke "Pre-Boot Authentifizierung" (es können keine Partitionen sondern nur die komplette HD verschlüsselt werden) können nicht mal Tastatur-Logger ein Passwort aufzeichnen, und bis heute wurde die SW afaik nicht geknackt. In einem Vortrag des CCC erwähnten "Beschuldigte" allerdings, das daher ihre Rechner über Jahre bei der KriPo lagern, weil sie das PW nicht rausrücken. Man sollte sich also darüber klar sein, sollte man (zb. auch unschuldig, was ja nicht gerade selten vorkommt) unter Verdacht geraten sein, und der Rechner wird mitgenommen, dann wird er - wenn das Passwort nicht veraten wird - in der Asservatenkammer der KriPo vergammeln. ^^

btw: Ich nutze Compusec seit Jahren (u.a. auf meinen Notebooks) und hatte bisher keine Probleme. Bei der Pre-Boot Anmeldung muß man nicht nur das Passwort eingeben, sondern auch eine ID (Namen/Nick), was bedeutet ein potenzieller Angreifer muß auch beides kennen/rausfinden. Und ganz witzig find ich auch das Tool "ClosedTalk" (is beim Hauptprogramm dabei) zur verschlüsselten Sprachkommunikation (zwischen 2 Compusec-Nutzern). ^^

Und ich kenne zwar den Namen gerade nicht, aber es gibt wohl auch ein Tool (vermutlich mehrere), das nach einer bestimmten Zeit (und falls gewünscht periodisch), wenn der Rechner läuft, nach einem PW verlangt. Sollte man dieses nicht innerhalb XX Sekunden eingeben, wird der Rechner zum Shutdown gezwungen. Das Programm läßt sich auch nicht mal eben (ohne Passwort) ausschalten o.ä. Ein Kollege erzählte mir kürzlich das er ein solches Tool (beruflich und privat) nutzt.


----------



## qkn (2. Januar 2012)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wer seine sensiblen/privaten Daten "sicher" vor fremden Augen schützen möchte/muß, der sollte sich mal "Free Compusec" anschauen.
> [...]



_Die Benutzung des Programms ist kostenlos, aber es ist keine freie Software. Eine Überprüfung des Quellcodes auf Programmfehler oder Backdoors  kann also nicht von jedermann vorgenommen werden. Im Gegensatz zu  einigen kommerziellen Programmen aus dem Bereich der  Festplattenverschlüsselung ist Free CompuSec auch nicht durch eine  externe Instanz geprüft worden, z. B. anhand der Common Criteria.  Damit lassen sich keinerlei Aussagen zur Sicherheit treffen und man ist  auf die Vertrauenswürdigkeit des Herstellers angewiesen._

Tut mir leid aber bevor ich ein Closed Source Programm verwende wo nicht geprüft werden kann ob es ein Backdoor gibt und ich mich auf irgendwelche Versprechungen vom Hersteller verlassen muss da verlasse ich mich doch lieber auf ein Open Source Programm wo es nachgewiesenermaßen keinen Backdoor gibt sondern nur einen schwer auszunutzenden Workaround.

- qkn


----------



## Vicom (2. Januar 2012)

Also ich werde auch bei Truecrypt bleiben. Compusec mag vielleicht auch ein gutes Programm sein, aber meine Daten sind nun mit TC verschlüsselt. Wenn ein Hersteller verpflichtet ist eine Backdoor im Source-Code zu implementieren, so wären alle Hersteller dazu verpflichtet. 

Ich hoffe nur, daß unsere Politiker nicht auf die Idee eines derartigen Gesetztesentwurfs kommen. Die Vorratsdatenspeicherung finde ich schon als einen großen Eingriff in die Privatsphäre. Sicherheit ist schön und gut, aber nicht wenn dadurch andere Sicherheiten verloren gehen.


----------



## qkn (2. Januar 2012)

Vicom schrieb:


> Also ich werde auch bei Truecrypt bleiben. Compusec mag vielleicht auch ein gutes Programm sein, aber meine Daten sind nun mit TC verschlüsselt. Wenn ein Hersteller verpflichtet ist eine Backdoor im Source-Code zu implementieren, so wären alle Hersteller dazu verpflichtet.



Ich sehe in TC halt den Vorteil das der Quellcode offen liegt und somit wesentlich besser ausgeschlossen werden kann das ein Backdoor vorhanden ist als bei Closed Source.

- qkn


----------



## INU.ID (2. Januar 2012)

qkn schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber bevor ich ein Closed Source Programm verwende wo nicht geprüft werden kann ob es ein Backdoor gibt


 Naja, die Firma (CE-Infosys) gibts seit ca. 30 Jahren, die Software Compusec gibts auch nicht erst seit gestern. Und bis heute ist weder ein erfolgreicher Angriff oder ein Backdoor bekannt. Aber OK, stimmt schon, den Punkt - ob man nur OSS (Open-Source-Software) verwenden, und/oder sich auf die Aussagen eines Herstellers verlassen möchte - muß jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich hab damit jedenfalls kein Problem. ^^


----------



## Spinal (3. Januar 2012)

Ich werde es mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen, danke für den Tipp.

bye
Spinal


----------



## pyro539 (3. Januar 2012)

Nun, ich glaube Vicom übertreibt hier ein bisschen. 

Natürlich ist es möglich, den RAM per Firewire zu dumpen und das Passwort auszulesen. Genauso wie theoretisch auch eine "Coldboot"-Attacke möglich ist. Allerdings hab ich noch nie von einem SEK gehört, dass die Wohnung mit einer Flasche Stickstoff stürmt 
Fakt ist, dass dieses Problem kein Problem von TrueCrypt ist, sondern systembedingt nicht vermeidbar ist. Man kann das TrueCrypt-PW auch mittels einem MBR-Bootkit auslesen, z.B. mit Evilcore (das gibts nur als PoC) vom selben Autor wie vom WPS-Artikel 

Und selbst wenn der PC an ist und das Volume gemounted ist, hat man noch die Gelegenheit, den PC auszumachen. Die Polizei kommt nicht gleich und tritt einem die Türe ein. Man kann ja auch durch den Türspion mit der Polizei reden und sie noch kurz warten lassen. Außerdem hat man das Recht, den Durchsuchungsbefehl vorher durchzulesen, bevor man die Polizei reinlässt. Es gibt von Udo Vetter einen schönen Vortrag, was man alles darf bzw. was die Polizei nicht darf.

Also wie gesagt, nicht soviel Paranoia verstreuen  WPA2 ist auch sicher, wenn man ein langes Passwort verwendet.


----------

